# There are too many weebs here



## Hui (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## The Fool (Sep 1, 2017)

haha is that a jojo reference?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 1, 2017)

Hui said:


> View attachment 272859


And there seems to be a bunch of fucking bug sympathizers here given how they deleted a certain special thread. 



Spoiler


----------



## Hui (Sep 1, 2017)

No way man. They deleted your thread?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 1, 2017)

Hui said:


> No way man. They deleted your thread?


Yeah. Null must be a flea or something.


----------



## UnderwaterUnderworld (Sep 1, 2017)

What are you talking about, anime is the prime medium of our time


----------



## WireSponge (Sep 1, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> And there seems to be a bunch of fucking bug sympathizers here given how they deleted a certain special thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





 



The Fool said:


> haha is that a jojo reference?


Yes


----------



## Hui (Sep 1, 2017)

You guys are ok.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Sep 1, 2017)

we need a final solution to the japanese question


----------



## Nien Nunb (Sep 1, 2017)

I wish IRL traps were like anime traps, and not psychotic wannabe twinks.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 1, 2017)

timecop said:


> we need a final solution to the japanese question


I bet an Asian kid would be able to solve this one.


----------



## cumrobbery (Sep 1, 2017)

UnderwaterUnderworld said:


> What are you talking about, anime is the prime medium of our time


>k-on


----------



## dunbrine47 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 1, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> I bet an Asian kid would be able to solve this one.


He'd have to become a doctor first.


----------



## UnderwaterUnderworld (Sep 1, 2017)

cumrobbery said:


> >k-on


>criticising memes from Google inages


----------



## cumrobbery (Sep 1, 2017)

UnderwaterUnderworld said:


> >criticising memes from Google inages


>using google images to find memes instead of using the deep web


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 1, 2017)

cumrobbery said:


> >using google images to find memes instead of using the deep web


>He doesn't draw his own memes on bathroom stall walls .


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 2, 2017)

good thing i dont watch anime


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 2, 2017)

Speak for yourself @Hui


----------



## polonium (Sep 2, 2017)

I just assume ever kiwi has some shameful shit going on in their lives, the weebs are nothing special. All are scum in the eyes of polonium.


----------



## ___- (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ___- (Sep 2, 2017)

Back when I stationed in Okinawa you know who banged the most Jap women? Not the weeb English teachers working for minimum wage in a country that hates them. It was the MARINES. We conquered their shitty little island and their women. You WEEBS are jealous you don't get as much PUSSY and aren't as MASCULINE as me.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 2, 2017)

Seriously tho can we just ban every faggot with an anime avatar already?


----------



## Florence (Sep 2, 2017)

Hui said:


> View attachment 272859


----------



## Picklepower (Sep 2, 2017)

When you realize the beauty of 2d women you reach a whole new level of awareness. Real women cheat and betray but a waifu will never leave you or tell you to bathe. Japan perfected waifu technology.


----------



## Positron (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Hui (Sep 2, 2017)

polonium said:


> I just assume ever kiwi has some shameful shit going on in their lives, the weebs are nothing special. All are scum in the eyes of polonium.


Dude my dog kills 2 many of you guys.


----------



## Somar (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Sep 2, 2017)

Welp, time for me to go.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ES 148 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 2, 2017)

___- said:


> Back when I stationed in Okinawa you know who banged the most Jap women? Not the weeb English teachers working for minimum wage in a country that hates them. It was the MARINES. We conquered their shitty little island and their women. You WEEBS are jealous you don't get as much PUSSY and aren't as MASCULINE as me.


Implying the MARINES aren't weebs?


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ICametoLurk (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Todesfurcht (Sep 2, 2017)

Wait, aren't you a weeb too?


----------



## Begemot (Sep 2, 2017)

Todesfurcht said:


> Wait, aren't you a weeb too?


What if we're all secretly weebs and just ashamed of it?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 2, 2017)

chekovia said:


> What if we're all secretly weebs and just ashamed of it?


I did like Mario Kart....


----------



## Begemot (Sep 2, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> I did like Mario Kart....


That's a gateway drug, friend, also you might turn out to be a Movie-bob/weeb monstrosity.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 3, 2017)

I think anime has certain positive aspects.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 3, 2017)

Curt Sibling said:


> I think anime has certain positive aspects.
> View attachment 273457


>Didn't say "ASSpects"
0/10.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> >He doesn't draw his own memes on bathroom stall walls .



>not literally shitting out memes


----------



## Florence (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm only in it for the memes.


----------



## Hui (Sep 3, 2017)

Todesfurcht said:


> Wait, aren't you a weeb too?





Spoiler


----------



## Florence (Sep 3, 2017)

Hui said:


> Spoiler


----------



## Hui (Sep 3, 2017)

>not making your own Miku gif or img

Weeb pls


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 3, 2017)

Best Madoka Magica character:




Best Touhou character:


----------



## Hui (Sep 3, 2017)

How can that be a 2hou, he has no hat.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 3, 2017)

Hui said:


> How can that be a 2hou, he has no hat.


He is new character, pls no bully.


----------



## Florence (Sep 3, 2017)

Hui said:


> How can that be a 2hou, he has no hat.


he also has no potato face or the skin of a jaundice victim


----------



## ISO'os (Sep 3, 2017)

timecop said:


> we need a final solution to the japanese question



"Full solution" Or 'Final Solution'?


----------



## Hui (Sep 3, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> he also has no potato face or the skin of a jaundice victim
> View attachment 273635


lol he is a god at making music but can't draw for shit


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 3, 2017)

Hui said:


> How can that be a 2hou, he has no hat.


He's wearing a bald cap.


----------



## Florence (Sep 3, 2017)

Hui said:


> lol he is a god at making music but can't draw for shit




 
EXPAND HONG


----------



## ForgedBlades (Sep 3, 2017)

>tfw no Kurisu gf


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Sep 3, 2017)

Going on this thread was a mistake


----------



## admiral (Sep 3, 2017)

Going on KF was a mistake


----------



## Un Platano (Sep 4, 2017)

Anime fills me with 'I want to die' sentiments, so if anything I'm a victim in this equation.


----------



## Florence (Sep 4, 2017)

Un Platano said:


> Anime fills me with 'I want to die' sentiments, so if anything I'm a victim in this equation.


----------



## Begemot (Sep 4, 2017)

Gasaraki was better than Evangelion, fight me!!!


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 4, 2017)

I had one message me on facebook recently...


----------



## Begemot (Sep 4, 2017)

LagoonaBlue said:


> I had one message me on facebook recently...


Has Autphag taken up watching Toradora while being sectioned?


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 4, 2017)

Best rule 63 of DIO from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure:


----------



## Florence (Sep 4, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> Best rule 63 of DIO from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure:
> View attachment 274224


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 5, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> View attachment 274228


----------



## Mr. Duck (Sep 5, 2017)

Gas the weebs.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 5, 2017)

Even one weeb is too many.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 5, 2017)

Mr. Duck said:


> Gas the weebs.





AnOminous said:


> Even one weeb is too many.


You both probably have shit-tier waifus.


----------



## Florence (Sep 6, 2017)

Mr. Duck said:


> Gas the weebs.





AnOminous said:


> Even one weeb is too many.




 
Yes, we must have a final solution for the weebs — oh, wait.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Sep 6, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> You both probably have shit-tier waifus.


Does my hand count as a waifu?


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Sep 6, 2017)

I like old school  80s and early 90s anime, and I think most of the new stuff, sucks ass from a straw.
Am I still a weeb?


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 6, 2017)

Nazi vegeta said:


> I like old school  80s and early 90s anime, and I think most of the new stuff, sucks ass from a straw.
> Am I still a weeb?



You're a hipster weeb.


----------



## Begemot (Sep 7, 2017)

Nazi vegeta said:


> I like old school  80s and early 90s anime, and I think most of the new stuff, sucks ass from a straw.
> Am I still a weeb?


Is Ninja Scroll late enough for your patrician tastes? Cause that's the bomb, bruh.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 7, 2017)

chekovia said:


> Is Ninja Scroll late enough for your patrician tastes? Cause that's the bomb, bruh.


Not the sequel though, that sucked balls.


----------



## Begemot (Sep 7, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> Not the sequel though, that sucked balls.


I like its stupidity, I have to admit. It was ostentatious and dumb.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Sep 7, 2017)

chekovia said:


> Is Ninja Scroll late enough for your patrician tastes? Cause that's the bomb, bruh.



Which year is it from? but yeah I liked it.
There are exceptions of course, to that rule. For example hellsing ultimate.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 7, 2017)

I was saving these for a rainy day, but I just wanted to post these screenshots to give people hope for the future of animu.






 



Nazi vegeta said:


> There are exceptions of course, to that rule.



Always remember that Trigger is saving anime.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 7, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> I was saving these for a rainy day, but I just wanted to post these screenshots to give people hope for the future of animu.
> 
> View attachment 275891
> View attachment 275890
> ...


Why he roar I'm scared.


----------



## Begemot (Sep 7, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> Why he roar I'm scared.


Paedos need to be told their fetish is inhuman degeneracy. It's a righteous roar, brother, don't be scared.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 7, 2017)

chekovia said:


> Paedos need to be told their fetish is inhuman degeneracy. It's a righteous roar, brother, don't be scared.


Did you just assume my gender?


----------



## Begemot (Sep 7, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> Did you just assume my gender?


Yes.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## CWCchange (Sep 8, 2017)

timecop said:


> we need a final solution to the japanese question


No need. The population is already dying out.



___- said:


> Back when I stationed in Okinawa you know who banged the most Jap women? Not the weeb English teachers working for minimum wage in a country that hates them. It was the MARINES. We conquered their shitty little island and their women. You WEEBS are jealous you don't get as much PUSSY and aren't as MASCULINE as me.


Ryukyuans don't consider themselves as Japanese and hate the Yamato people as much as they hate Americans, if not more.


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 8, 2017)

avs are hot tho


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 11, 2017)

Weeb meme of the week: 
Your shitpost is the shitpost that will pierce the heavens! WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM?!


----------



## Florence (Sep 12, 2017)

Weeb the weebs, weeb weeb weeb.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 21, 2017)

I almost forgot to post my weeb meme of the week.


----------



## Florence (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## sbm1990 (Sep 22, 2017)

It has been confirmed that all weebs are secretly islamic terrorists that bait prospective members into converting to Islam with the promise of 72 virgin catgirls.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 25, 2017)

Weeb meme of the week (it's Monday, fuck you):


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Frenda (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 26, 2017)

CanofSoda said:


> It has been confirmed that all weebs are secretly islamic terrorists that bait prospective members into converting to Islam with the promise of 72 virgin catgirls.


Jokes on you, I don't like catgirls.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Sep 26, 2017)

hey wait yeah what if we're allergic 3:


----------



## Begemot (Sep 26, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> Jokes on you, I don't like catgirls.


Because you are a catgirl yourself, presumably?


----------



## Calooby (Sep 26, 2017)

You have no idea how many asses I just reported to Crashhelper's dad for an assbuck in this thread, clones!


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 27, 2017)

chekovia said:


> Because you are a catgirl yourself, presumably?


No I'm 1000% true-and-honest-male heterosexual straight man. My avatar is actually a picture of me.

That and I just don't see the appeal of catgirls.


----------



## DarkSydePundit (Sep 30, 2017)

Hui said:


> There are too many weebs here



What makes you think that


----------



## Begemot (Sep 30, 2017)

DarkSydePundit said:


> What makes you think that


You are all slaves of the Nipponese fetish. Renounce your sins and become Western once more.


----------



## L. Duse (Sep 30, 2017)

Show this to a weeb. They must know what they really think of them Wite Piggus!


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 30, 2017)

Fuck weebs.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Oct 1, 2017)

This month's anime Loot Crate was shit.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 1, 2017)

ForgedBlades said:


> This month's anime Loot Crate was shit.



I dunno man, the Ryuk socks are pretty bitching.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Oct 1, 2017)

I  guess. I'm not a big sock guy.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Oct 1, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Fuck weebs.


No, avoid this at all costs.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Oct 4, 2017)

Weeb meme of the week (plus two days).


----------

